# looking for work in maryland f350 8 ft fisher



## cavscout19death (Jul 7, 2009)

im looking for one of a few good contracts in maryland. montgomery county or frederick county area.

i have my own equiptment

please contact me at 3012523679 or email [email protected]


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

are you looking to sub or are you looking for customers?


----------



## cavscout19death (Jul 7, 2009)

both. but probably leaning toward subs


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

this isnt really a good forum for finding customers, but you might get lucky. 

on the other hand, finding sub work is easy. where about are you located? I have some work in moco, and am working on some frederick stuff.


----------



## cavscout19death (Jul 7, 2009)

salopez;786423 said:


> this isnt really a good forum for finding customers, but you might get lucky.
> 
> on the other hand, finding sub work is easy. where about are you located? I have some work in moco, and am working on some frederick stuff.


im located in darnestown which is considered germantown, im in a triangle between germantown gaithersburg and poolsville


----------



## cavscout19death (Jul 7, 2009)

im truck and skid steer ready if the brickman group doesnt pick me up.


----------

